# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Interconnexion entre SQL developer et Application Express 4.2.5

## lilmac

Bonjour tout le monde. Je suis entrain  de faire une balade dans Apex pour une familiarisation avec l'environnement, mais je suis confront  un problme. En effet, j'ai effectu les oprations suivantes:
    - Creation d'un workspace sur APEX avec un administrateur de nom root.
    - Je me suis connect au workspace et puis j'ai cr deux utilisateurs qui seront des dveloppeurs 
Ce que je voudrais faire  prsent, c'est permettre  ces dveloppeurs de se connecter via leur propre SQL Developer, d'accder et de pouvoir faire les oprations sur les packages et les tables du workspace administr par root et aussi d'avoir accs  la partie Application Express prsent dans SQL Developper, mais j' y arrive pas.

Pourrais-je avoir des indications ou rfrences de votre part ? 
Merci d'avance !

----------

